# Basbosa cake



## mrs.mom (Mar 23, 2011)

*This is the recipe of Basbosa cake. It is a well known dessert in Egypt. I hope you enjoy it.*





*Ingredients:
*

*2 cups semolina*
*5 tablespoons powder milk*
*1 cup fine sugar
*
*1 stick butter, softened*
*1 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract*
*1 tablespoon baking powder*
*1 cup water*
*1 egg
*
*1 cup cream or 1 cup mixed nuts for filling*
*Syrup Ingredients:*
*2 1/4 cups sugar*
*1 1/2 cups water*
*juice from 1 lemon*
*Preparation:
*

*Prepare syrup first. Dissolve the sugar in water in a medium saucepan. Bring to a boil. Once the syrup begins to boil. Reduce  heat and allow to slowly boil for about 8-10 minutes. Add the juice of lemon then remove from heat and set  aside.*
*Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Lightly grease and flour a 9x12 baking dish. *
*In a large bowl, mix the milk, semolina, baking powder, water,butter,  sugar, egg and vanilla until you have a smooth mix*
*Pour half the mixture into the baking dish and smooth with spoon*
*Now add the filling either cream or mixed nuts*
*Cover the filling with the rest of the mix and smooth with spoon*
*Place in the oven for 25-30 min.or until it turns brown*
*When removed from the oven, pour the cool syrup on top of the hot basbosa. Take care to pour on every part.*
*Leave the basbosa to cool down for 15 min. then start to cut it as the above picture*
*Sprinkle some minced pistachio on top as garnish
*


----------



## Zereh (Mar 23, 2011)

Yum! That's two for two today, Mrs.Mom!  Do you happen to have room for one more "kid" at your house?


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 23, 2011)

Zereh said:


> Yum! That's two for two today, Mrs.Mom! Do you happen to have room for one more "kid" at your house?


 *You are always welcomed*


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Mom, I will definetly give your recipe a try when I stop my diet, I bet you make a good ba ba Ganuj your recipe and method please


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 23, 2011)

Zereh said:


> Yum! That's two for two today, Mrs.Mom! Do you happen to have room for one more "kid" at your house?


back off Ze Mrs Mom adopted me yesterday


----------

